
GuardianUK: Only 6% of Public Want to Return to Pre-Pandemic Economy - frabbit
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jun/28/just-6-of-uk-public-want-a-return-to-pre-pandemic-economy
======
LatteLazy
People have always wanted change. The issue is that the change some want is
the opposite of the change the others want. We will see who gets what they
want and who doesn’t, but I’d beware: the new boss will be the same as the old
boss.

------
ecpottinger
Before the pandemic, anyone who want change was told it could not be done. Now
they have been force to make the changes people see a change can be done.

------
maltalex
> a YouGov poll shows that 31% of people want to see big changes in the way
> the economy is run coming out of the crisis, with a further 28% wanting to
> see moderate changes and only 6% of people wanting to see no changes.

What's the basis for assuming it has anything to do with the pandemic? Who's
to say that 59% (31%+28%) of the population didn't want to see changes to the
economy before the pandemic?

~~~
tonyedgecombe
52% voted for economic changes in 2016, they are finally going to get them at
the end of this year. I'm pretty sure they will be disappointed with the
results.

